# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Schulterschmerzen

## robinbob

Ich glaube ich werde alt!

Ich laboriere nach einem durchwachsenen Tag am Mhnesee vor ca 6 Wochen mit nervigen aber meist unterschwelligen Schulterproblemen (rechts). Samstag war ich das erste mal wieder ernsthaft surfen, abends konnte ich meinen ganzen Arm kaum noch bewegen! Jetzt erstmal nen Termin beim Osteopathen & Sportmediziner klargemacht! So kann es echt nicht weiter gehen... Meine Freundin - ihres Zeichens studierte Physiotherapeutin - meinte dass es "Kalkablagerungen" an einem Muskelansatzpunkt sein knnten. Was auch immer: Es nervt krass!

In der Hoffnung auf baldige Genesung Gre an alle gesunden und kranken Surfer ;-)

Rob

----------


## seventies

Hi Rob,
ich hatte mal ein hnliches Problem im rechten Ellenbogen. Selbst nach einer Spritze von einem Orthopden bin ich die Beschwerden nicht losgeworden. 
Da ich fr Sportverletzungen immer Traumeel S Salbe benutze, habe ich einfach mal die dazu passenden Traumeeel S Tabletten ausprobiert – die wirken dann sozusagen von innen. Seit dem waren die Beschwerden weg! Ist sogar homopathisch. Wrde mich freuen, wenn das bei Dir auch hilft.
Hang loose, Gre Stefan

----------


## Zeckel

Hallo Robinbob,
ich hatte auch schon Probleme mit der sogenannten "Kalkschulter". Meine Orthopde wandte bei mir eine "Stowellentherapie" an. Erst dachte ich das bringt nichts, da nach ein, zwei Anwendungen keine groe Schmerzlinderung eintrat. Allerdings wenn man etwas Geduld hat (ca. 6 Wochen), dann merkt man das die Schmerzen sich in Luft auflsen. Die Ablagerungen werden zertrmmert und dann langsam vom Krper abgetragen. Leider bernehmen nicht alle Krankenkassen die Kosten der Anwendung. Gute Besserung, Andreas

----------

